# Famous Smoke presents a day & night w/ Graycliff Cigars



## Steph (May 23, 2006)

Famous Smoke Shop presents a day and night with Graycliff Cigars










EASTON, PA - On Friday, April 20, 2007, Famous Smoke Shop, the nation's leading discounter of imported premium cigars, will present an evening of fine dining and luxury cigars at the Silver Creek Country Club in Hellertown, Pennsylvania as they welcome Jean Emond, the Ambassador for Graycliff Cigars.

Jean Emond, who has been with Graycliff for 28 years, will be in the Famous Smoke Shop Retail Store in Easton, PA from 12:00 to 5:00 pm where he will talk about these extraordinary cigars created by Avelino Lara, one of Cuba's most acclaimed ex-patriot master cigar blenders.

Mr. Emond will also speak about the world-famous Graycliff resort hotel in the Bahamas. Specials on Graycliff cigars will also be available in the store throughout the day.

At 6:30 pm, attendees of the dinner at Silver Creek C.C. will each receive three Graycliff cigars during the course of the evening, which begins with a single-malt scotch tasting. A five-course meal will follow accompanied by a selection of red and white wines. Following the dinner there will be a raffle for a box of Graycliff cigars and an open-bar until 11:00 pm.

For those who may not be familiar with Graycliff premium cigars, all Graycliff cigars adhere to the strict quality standards set by Graycliff Cigar Company founder, Enrico Garazoli and Señor Lara, by using only the finest tobaccos. Available in six unique blend series, Graycliff cigars are meticulously handcrafted to fit the exact aroma and flavor specifications of each respective series. The result is a cigar of unprecedented craftsmanship with an outstanding character.

"The cigars we'll be handing out alone are worth almost as much as the cost of the ticket," said Famous Retail Store Manager, Jeff Brown. "When you add in the scotch tasting, the dinner, wine, and enjoying it all with other cigar smokers, you're looking at a really great value."

Tickets for the dinner cost $95 per person, and can be purchased at the Famous Smoke Shop Retail Store located at 1100 Conroy Place in Easton, PA. For more information, interested parties can also call the store at 610-559-8800, or the Famous Smoke Shop Call Center at 1-800-564-2486. Tickets can also be purchased online by clicking here.


----------

